

Elixir For Rubyists Part 1 - drumsrgr8forn8
http://www.natescottwest.com/blog/2013/09/26/elixir-for-rubyists/

======
drumsrgr8forn8
I'm sure I'm not being clear enough so please let me know where I can make
improvements and let me know what questions you have for part 2.

